# Golf GTI Mk4 1.8T engine not starting, only cranking



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Mk4 Golf GTI, 1.8T engine. A few days back, I had this issue where my engine did not start. After ignition, as I tried to fire the engine, it kept cranking but did not fire the engine at all. This happened about two weeks ago, after which I left the car alone for 15 minutes. When I tried again, the engine fired and everything was normal again. Following that the car has been running OK, sometimes I do feel something is different while starting the engine. Now, today the same problem came up, where the engine kept cranking, but did not fire. I was almost going to give up, when I tried again and there, it fired!

I'm a bit worried about what the issue could be. I've been trying to do some reading on similar issues faced by others, but I'm getting conflicting ideas.

Could someone please help out?

Thanks


----------



## mk320valve (Jun 21, 2005)

do u want to sell it


----------



## air.carter.15 (May 7, 2012)

Engine Speed Sensor aka Crankshaft Sensor :thumbup:

Very common issue with 1.8t engines .... had this happen to me last month and couldn't figure out what it was since it didn't throw any codes.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

air.carter.15 said:


> Engine Speed Sensor aka Crankshaft Sensor :thumbup:
> 
> Very common issue with 1.8t engines .... had this happen to me last month and couldn't figure out what it was since it didn't throw any codes.


Hi,

I have done a diagnostic check using a VAG-COM kit about 10-15 times. Most of the times it came up with zero faults. Once it came up with a 'Engine Speed Sensor (G28)' code (P0322 - 35-10) and 'Engine Blocked by immobilser' code(P0322 - 35-10), BUT since the ignition wasn't on at that time, I ignored it, cleared DTCs and did it again, and then there were zero faults. Another time it came up with an 'Internal Control Module' code (P1640 - 35-10). Again I cleared it and it's fine since, except yesterday when it didn't start properly.

So, how did you find out it was the crankshaft sensor? I spoke to a VW dealer and he said that if the fault is intermittent even they would have an issue in identifying it.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Im having the same problem my car wont start and not power to the fuel pump or even the fuse. 

After reading im guessing it might be my Engine speed sensor aka Crankshaft sensor too. 

Are you getting power to the fuel pump? Do you hear it prime?


----------



## air.carter.15 (May 7, 2012)

75% of the time it will throw a code which you had gotten there, and the odd chance like myself it didn't throw a code.

At first I had no clue what was going on since the car would start/run then die then start up for 10 minutes and die again it made no sense. I brought it to the Volkswagen Dealership and they told me it was the Alternator which made no sense since my Battery and Alternator levels check out. So then I took it to a Volkswagen specialist in my area and he checked everything from Scanning for codes ..... checking ground wires .... fuel pump .... ignition .... they all worked and since the car would start the odd time it wouldn't make sense for any of those to be the problem.

From his experience he told me it was the Engine Speed Sensor/Crankshaft Sensor. I searched myself around here and found it was a very common problem. Only reason why I didn't think of it before cause it didn't throw any codes when they usually do.

Changed out the Sensor 3 months ago and haven't had any issue since!

By the way, when you car dies and you try to start up the car it will crank but won't catch .....


----------



## air.carter.15 (May 7, 2012)

Has the car ever just died while you were driving?


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Mine started the day after it left me stranded at my job but then shut off on me after like 5 secs. 

Ever since that day it wont even start.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

air.carter.15 said:


> Has the car ever just died while you were driving?


 No, it hasn't died while driving. Only when its parked/off for sometime, does this happen. Also another thing I've noticed nowdays is that the engine idles at around 1200 rpm when I start everyday. It comes back to 800 rpm after a while, but in the beginning it just seems a bit high. 

Adding to this, I've now got an Airbag fault too, so I'm quite confused. Some forums I've read seem to suggest it could be an ignition coil issue, which doesn't let the engine fire (apparently Mk4s have this issue), does anyone think it could be that? 

Thanks


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

jrdnlc said:


> Im having the same problem my car wont start and not power to the fuel pump or even the fuse.
> 
> After reading im guessing it might be my Engine speed sensor aka Crankshaft sensor too.
> 
> Are you getting power to the fuel pump? Do you hear it prime?


 I'm not sure how to check that. I haven't exactly done too much work on cars before. Can you tell me how to check that? 

Thanks


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

gti_enthu286 said:


> I'm not sure how to check that. I haven't exactly done too much work on cars before. Can you tell me how to check that?
> 
> Thanks


 When you open the drivers door u hear like long buzz in the rear of the car and when u put the key and turn it u should hear it again.

Thats the fuel pump priming.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

jrdnlc said:


> When you open the drivers door u hear like long buzz in the rear of the car and when u put the key and turn it u should hear it again.
> 
> Thats the fuel pump priming.


 Yes, I can hear it priming. So that is definitely ok then. Someone suggested it could be the crank speed sensor, so I'm trying to figure that out now. Any hints on how I could check that without going to a mechanic?


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

gti_enthu286 said:


> Yes, I can hear it priming. So that is definitely ok then. Someone suggested it could be the crank speed sensor, so I'm trying to figure that out now. Any hints on how I could check that without going to a mechanic?


 I just changed that on my car last week it took 30min and it didnt even fix my problem. 

Send me a message and ill guide you through it.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

I've sent you a message. Waiting for your reply, thanks.




jrdnlc said:


> I just changed that on my car last week it took 30min and it didnt even fix my problem.
> 
> Send me a message and ill guide you through it.


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

just swap it out for a new one, you can pick em up for $20 and they're held on with a single bolt. They're down between the oil filter and the starter, on the block. It's cheap and easy to rule out. After that it could be dirty injectors, failing relays, weak grounds, weak fuel pump, etc etc.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Golf GTI cranks, does not fire*



air.carter.15 said:


> Has the car ever just died while you were driving?


Any further hints/tips of what it could be based on what I wrote back? So today again the problem has repeated after many days, where the car is not starting, but has been running normally last few days. I'm pretty sure it will start after sometime. Your thoughts?

Thanks again.


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Sometimes a crank position sensor might fail in a way that won't show up in any stored ECU faults that VAG-COM can read.

I'll have to look it up to be sure, but I believe the CPS is a variable-reluctance type sensor with an internal ferrite core and a coil around it. If the coil breaks continuity or shorts out or something, the ECU would see that as a fault. But if for some reason the ferrite cracked or managed to shift position, the CPS could lose its ability to read the teeth on the crankshaft and yet because it wouldn't be an electrical failure, the ECU wouldn't detect it as a fault.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

BassNotes said:


> Sometimes a crank position sensor might fail in a way that won't show up in any stored ECU faults that VAG-COM can read.
> 
> I'll have to look it up to be sure, but I believe the CPS is a variable-reluctance type sensor with an internal ferrite core and a coil around it. If the coil breaks continuity or shorts out or something, the ECU would see that as a fault. But if for some reason the ferrite cracked or managed to shift position, the CPS could lose its ability to read the teeth on the crankshaft and yet because it wouldn't be an electrical failure, the ECU wouldn't detect it as a fault.


So I've managed to do a diagnostic test. Here are the results:

Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75
76

Mileage: 183450km/113990miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AUM.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 AR
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0007 
Coding: 05500
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 6ED9E25C2A82C968C27

2 Faults Found:
16706 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28) 
P0322 - 35-10 - No Signal - Intermittent
17978 - Engine Start Blocked by Immobilizer 
P1570 - 35-10 - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000

--------Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 0F AIRBAG VW5 01 0004 
Coding: 12358
Shop #: WSC 01317 
VCID: 356B0D300F54BAB0C3D

1 Fault Found:
01218 - Side Airbag Igniter; Passenger Side (N200) 
32-10 - Resistance too High - Intermittent

---------Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 925 A
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. BOO V01 
Coding: 05412
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 2757D778C5F8D820411

Subsystem 1 - Part No: Ident
Component: Nr. WEGFAHRS.:VWZ6Z0Y2084584 
Ident.-Nr. WEGFAHRS.:VWZ6Z0Y2084584

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent


For the engine speed sensor fault, I assume it refers to the crank sensor? Would that also be the cause of the engine not starting because of being blocked by the immobiliser?

Any help/suggestions with the other faults would be great. I have ordered a new battery for the key yesterday.


----------



## H100VW (May 10, 2001)

Key signal too low probably caused the blocked start.

My take the crank sensor is the real fault. 

Immobilisers allow the car to start and run for a couple of seconds before cutting off. So you know the engine is ok.

Gavin


----------



## rstolz (Jun 16, 2009)

> H100VW
> Key signal too low probably caused the blocked start.
> 
> My take the crank sensor is the real fault.
> ...


x2


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

H100VW said:


> Key signal too low probably caused the blocked start.
> 
> My take the crank sensor is the real fault.
> 
> ...


Thanks!

I've checked on gsfcarparts.com

For my 1.8T Mk4, these are the two available RPM sensors. Which one do you suggest is the right one:

http://www.gsfcarparts.com/929vg0330

http://www.gsfcarparts.com/929vg0040

Thanks again.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Is there a blinking light on the dash?


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, the engine speed sensor is the same thing as the crank position sensor.

My usual approach with faults identified as intermittent is to save a record of them and then clear them to see if they come back. 

If you can't start the engine but the fault doesn't come back, then it was unlikely to have been the cause. If the fault does come back, then it's something you'll have to address.


----------



## jrdnlc (Oct 6, 2012)

Also, make sure you go OEM. I learned the hard way.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> Is there a blinking light on the dash?


No, there isn't. Just the car doesn't start sometimes. Mostly when I've parked and come back after an hour or so.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

BassNotes said:


> Yes, the engine speed sensor is the same thing as the crank position sensor.
> 
> My usual approach with faults identified as intermittent is to save a record of them and then clear them to see if they come back.
> 
> If you can't start the engine but the fault doesn't come back, then it was unlikely to have been the cause. If the fault does come back, then it's something you'll have to address.


I've had this same speed sensor fault a few weeks back too. I cleared the faults, and when no faults came up, I assumed the problem had gone. But then recently, the car had the same issue again. I checked yesterday with VAG-COM and these faults (list above) came up.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

*Golf starting issue*



jrdnlc said:


> Also, make sure you go OEM. I learned the hard way.


Thanks, I have sent you a PM as mentioned earlier in this post.


----------



## gti_enthu286 (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi all,

This issue has been solved now. It was a crank sensor sensor, as everyone suggested.
Thanks


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

Good to know. I have the same issue too as you specifically mentioned. the issue is intermittent too and it starts after a couple of tries. today, it failed starting again, it's just cranking and after starting it the 3rd time by extending the cranking, it started and the idle was around 1200. i'm just waiting for my part which should arrive this week. i got the oem one from 1stvwparts.com for around $113 +12 sshipping.



gti_enthu286 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This issue has been solved now. It was a crank sensor sensor, as everyone suggested.
> Thanks


----------



## radlynx (Jan 4, 2007)

I have around 120000 miles now. i guess, it's due for replacement for the first time.


----------



## Sssslow Yuppie (May 1, 2004)

I seem to be having the same issue. It cranks but won't turn over. I was driving the car and hit a metal peice while getting on the hoghway(couldn't avoid it) and then the car lost power. Checked under the car and everything seems fine and no fluids leaked. I replaced the crank/speed sensor about 2-3k miles ago with a genuine VW part. Could it be he crank sensor going bad again? 

Any help is much appreciated. 

Thank you,


----------



## Why are cool cars a pain (Apr 8, 2017)

*"Has my car just died while driving?"*

Yes, it did last night then turned back on. This morning it did not turn on. Then when my mechanic buddy stopped by it started fine again, :v


----------

